# Preview: Victory Sonics VK-TP4 mk1



## Carlton8000 (Feb 5, 2011)

Victory Sonics is a new audio company on the scene. Its first offering is the VK-TP4 Tube Preamplifier which is the subject of this preview. The reason that this is a preview and not a full-fledged review is two fold. First I honestly believe that a review only scratches the surface of what a product is truly capable in ones system and secondly I have never been the one to trust others ears, I just don't get that. Anyhow lets get this thing started. 

A tube preamplifier for car use has been one of the things that I have spent countless hours scouring the net looking for with nothing to promising seeming to be available. That was until a little while back while perusing the DIYMA Forum I spotted a thread related to tube hybrid amplifiers. And this gentleman Victor talking about his trials with 12v tube preamplifiers. Timing was perfect as the same day I sent him an inquiry to let me know when he was going into production and he promptly responded back with information for procurement of his creation. With that being said here is what I have to say about the VK-TP4

The Arrival- 





I place an order with Victor for the pre with aluminum case and mounted RCA jacks(mistake on my part,more on that later) The preamplifier arrived well packed and ready for use. Victor had suggested that I let it play for about 50 hours to let everything settle in. So I inserted into my media room system and let it play over the weekend. No critical listening took place during that time, more out of fear that it would never make it to the car. 

The Insertion-



Now it was time to find out just what this pre would sound like added to my system in my Mazda MX5. I got four RCA cables so that the pre would sit between my HU and amplifier. Fired up the system made a few gain adjustments and started playing some old tracks that I know like the back of my hand. The unit was temporarily placed on the passenger floor. The pre actually exceeded my expectations, as I was already pretty content with my current system. Ok time to take out for a test drive to see if this aural excitement is road worthy. Started up the car and much to my dismay I heard the dreaded whining nagging alternator sound. Knowing from previous experiences with Mazdas that they can be a ***** some time with some of the best installation practices. And also taking into consideration the pre was not far from a ECU. I grabbed a DC-DC isolator that I had laying around wired it up, restarted the car and listened for the evil whine and it was gone. I was truly enjoying what I was hearing and at that point I knew there would be no need to ship the unit back. It was mine and you would not be able to pry it from my hands. This created a new dilemma, do I want to risk damage to the unit from overheating and being add an odd angle in a less that prime spot. Or do I do what is needed to put this Musical Muse on prominent display and admire all of its tube glory?

The Climax


So what does this thing sound like? This is the hard part. It like Class in that it is hard to describe but easy to recognize. Here are my key descriptions on what is taking place. Music has more of a sense of ease in its presentation. Bad recording still sound bad but the good ones sound great. I hate to say it and I am still trying to wrap my head on what is going on between my HU and amplifier but it sounds closer to analog. The great opportunity is that this pre is available for what I consider a very reasonable price considering the enhancement it has made to my simple system. With a 30 day money back guarantee I would invite anyone that has often wondered what a tube pre would bring to their system. Is to get in contact with Victor at Victory Sonics and have a discussion with him about his offerings. Victor has been a pleasure to deal with and he has responded promptly to all of my inquires. And no one should have any hesitations in dealing with Victory Sonics. To the Victor goes the Spoils.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you Carlton! Let me know when you need a unit for your media room....


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice little write up! I must see some pictures of what you have done with the case in your DD opening. Is that the original cae with one new side?

Im also very pleased with my preamp from Victor and am not sure it will ever make it to the car install as intended. It seems to be at home in my office so far. Ill be getting another for sure. It does make great differences in the audio path.


----------



## Carlton8000 (Feb 5, 2011)

It could not fit with the original case and have the tubes oriented towards the front. I used a plexiglass 5X7 photo frame for the new semi enclosure,


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Carlton8000 said:


> It could not fit with the original case and have the tubes oriented towards the front. I used a plexiglass 5X7 photo frame for the new semi enclosure,


what RCA you used? looks to be very solid


----------



## Carlton8000 (Feb 5, 2011)

Parts Express Buyouts

099-002 and 099-003


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Carlton8000 said:


> Parts Express Buyouts
> 
> 099-002 and 099-003


Thanks.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Victor_inox said:


> Thanks.


Those are green and red....if color matters than check out the following link. The ones in the link are white but they have black, red available (the blacks are a bit more expensive...2 bucks each).


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

TrickyRicky said:


> Those are green and red....if color matters than check out the following link. The ones in the link are white but they have black, red available (the blacks are a bit more expensive...2 bucks each).


 THanks Ricky, Carlton`s looked like solid brass on the pic. Parts express just standard stamped metal.
I buy similar on ebay at $15.95 for a 100. was thinking of something more substantial.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice review! Love the install too. Any heat issues? 

Atma sphere monos?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

teldzc1 said:


> Nice review! Love the install too. Any heat issues?
> 
> Atma sphere monos?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


 i`m not sure I understand reference to Atma sphere.


----------



## Carlton8000 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for the compliment. No issues with heat. The home amps pictured are Carver Silver 9t. They provide top end power to actively bi-amped Carver ALS Speakers.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

ready for a second unit for your media room? Existing customers having 20% discount this Sunday.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice review! 

Will a DC/DC Isolator be required in most applications? I'm extremely pleased with the 2-channel version, and would like to add either the 4-channel like you have, or two more 2-channels.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

chithead said:


> Very nice review!
> 
> Will a DC/DC Isolator be required in most applications? I'm extremely pleased with the 2-channel version, and would like to add either the 4-channel like you have, or two more 2-channels.


Not reqired only if you get groud loop. install specific.
There smaller cheaper dc dc converters if you got noise. So far I can say about 20% of Installs. 
Ground loops could be a ***** to solve sometimes. 
Both 2 and 4 ch versions very quiet by itself. Rcas on both ins and outs grounded. With a long rca runs and ground d point away from head unit you might get noise but its easy to solve with different ground point grou d loop isolator or dc dc converter. You can measure ground loop. If there any voltage between preamp and hu grounds youll need to reground at hu ground. Is that clear or you have any more questions?


----------

